
Facebook wrestles with advertisers’ demands as boycott escalates - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/2970cf91-dcf7-4424-bdc9-b6d92ad72d67
======
samizdis
Syndicated version:

[https://www.bizjournals.com/albany/news/2020/07/01/facebook-...](https://www.bizjournals.com/albany/news/2020/07/01/facebook-
advertising-boycott-response.html)

